# Zange für Vorfachbau



## Keyless (15. September 2013)

Also ich möchte mir meine Stahl/titaniumvorfächer selber bauen.
Kann ich zum quetschen der Hülsen auch eine Crimpzange aus dem Elektrobereich nehmen? Habe eine mit Vierfachcrimpung für Aderendhülsen. Die Crimpung sieht um ein Vielfaches besser aus als das was ich bis jetzt von den 5-7Punkt Zangen für den Anglerbereich gesehen habe! Ist eigentlich nur ne Trapezcrimpung-wo sind die 5-7Punkte?
Naja die Zange ist auch etwas teurer.
Was meint Ihr?
Gruss Ulf


----------



## Franky (16. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Was Du letztenendes für eine Zange nimmst, ist ziemlich wurst! Hauptsache, die Hülsen passen vom Durchmesser her zu Deinem Vorfachmaterial und die Zange für die Hülse! Dann halten auch die Vorfächer problemlos.
Ich bin da auch gerade am "Verzweifeln" gewesen und habe mir die "kleine" Knipex Aderendhülsenzange zugelegt.
Eine "optimale" Lösung habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden, denn auch mit der "teuren" Knipex gibt es mitunter Probleme (0,27er Flexonit, 0,6 -0,8 mm Hülsen (Jenzi, VMC)). Ich vermisse meine "erste" Zange von Jenzi mit 5-fach Kerbung... Die war bislang unschlagbar... Nachfolgemodelle davon habe ich allesamt zurückgegeben!


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Gerade die kleinen Hülsen 0,6 - 1mm sind nix für jede Zange! Ich hab eine von Greys... die Quetscht das zwar....aber musste schon die Gummigriffe ankleben.....

Vatern hat jetzt die Gelbe von ProfiBlinker... die sieht besser verarbeitet aus als meine! Aber ob das Hält....

Mal was anderes ... quetscht ihr auch immer die Hülse 2x? Ich muss immer die Hüle nochmal auf die Gegenseite drehen und nochmal quetschen.. sodass ich die 5 Durckpunkte 2mal gegenüberliegend habe. Sonst rutscht das Material raus.... und das obwohl ich 1x7 Sevenstrand mit 6,8KG und 0,8er Hülsen nehme!


----------



## Franky (16. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

'Ne "gelbe" Zange habe ich auch, sogar mit 2 verschieden großen Aufnahmen. Da steht allerdings "Fox Rage" drauf und ist mein Bremer "Notkauf" nach 5 Jenzi-Zangen... Die hält allerdings auch nicht wirklich. Ein erneutes Quetschen ist da auch nicht möglich, denn die Hülse ist ja schon "platt".
Wenn es nach einmaligem Quetschen nicht hält, hat die Zange zu viel Luft zwischen Kerbung und Anpressung. 
"Unsere" Anforderungen sind halt nicht mit denen der Elektrikerinnung, VDE, DIN etc. konform....  2 * 0,27 mm quetschen pder eine Aderendhülse auf Litze drücken sind doch 2 Paar Schuhe!


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Wenn ich die Hülsen drehe und nochmal von der anderen Seite quetsche - dann hält das Bombenfest... bisher ist mir noch kein Vorfach an der Hülse aufgegangen! Aber nerft halt schon ein wenig....wollt nur wissen ob andere das auch haben....


----------



## Keyless (24. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Danke für die Antworten.
Werde mal die Electrocrimpzange testen-die crimpt von 0,12mm/2 bis 16mm/2 und das alles mit einstellbarer Stärke.
Weiterhin crimpt/quetscht die an vier 
Seiten-drehen(wohin?) währe eher kontraproduktiv.
Gruss Ulf


----------



## ulf (24. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Hallo

Ich hab da eine relativ einfache Quetschzange, die aber gute Dienste leistet http://www.gerlinger.de/klemmhuelsenzange/228/cormoran+quetschhuelsenzange/2330/. Da wird auch nur einmal gequetscht und fertig. Bisher ist da noch kein einziges Vorfach wegen der Quetschung ausgefallen. Allerdings nutze ich auch nur 0,6er und 0,8er Hülsen.
Die Elektrozangen für Aderendhülsen halte ich da für keine gute Idee, vorallem die vierseitigen. Die sind dafür optimiert, daß eine dünne (Alu-)Hülse über das Kupfer gekrimpt wird und dann anschließend möglichst gut in Reihenklemmen hält. Das verquetschen der Hülsen für das Vorfach soll ja eher eine möglichst gute Zugfestigkeit herstellen. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Ich quetsche meine Hülsen mit einer einfachen Zange von Jenzi - die hat nur 3 Quetschpunkte, macht aber einen einwandfreien Dienst. Noch ist mir keine Quetschung aufgegangen.
Viel wichtiger als die ultimative Hülsenzange finde ich die Auswahl der Quetschhülsen. Bei zu kurzen Hülsen wird oftmals der Rand der Hülsen beschädigt, so dass beim Quetschen gleichzeitig eine Sollbruchstelle an den Kanten der Hülsen erzeugt wird.

Aus dem Grund, dass ich lange Quetschhülsen präferiere, haben sich die Hülsen von Drennan als optimal erwiesen. Sie sind zwar nicht die günstigsten, aber machen ihren Job einwandfrei. 

Sevenstrand ist mir noch nie durch die Hülsen gerutscht - liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich 3 Lagen Strand in der Hülse habe, weil ich das kurze Ende noch einmal nurch die Hülse zurückschiebe, bevor ich quetsche.


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Hol dir die:

http://www.angelmeile.com/epages/61...uctViaPortal&gclid=COTp1cSP5rkCFYdf3god4X0AtQ

Dann hast du für jede Hülse die richtige Klemmgröße...


----------



## Keyless (25. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Danke noch mal,
habe gestern die ersten Vorfächer gebaut und mit der vierfach gecrimp-hatte auch zur Auswahl eine Belkin Zange (ca.18Euro) und eine von meinem Bruder (Marke?für ca.30Euro). Die Vierfach hat für mich den besten Eindruck-sprich crimpung gemacht.
Mal sehen wie das im Angleralltag dann ist,nur schön aussehen ist ja nicht alles . einen kurzen Test mit einem ca. 8Kilo Gewicht hat das Vorfach-die Klemmung schon mal überstanden.
Gruss Ulf


----------



## Sammler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Zange für Vorfachbau*

Ich benütze die Klemmhüsenzange von Cebbra in Verbindung von Flexonit und den Original Hülsen. Alternativ Titan Mono auch mit den Flexonit Hülsen hält sehr gut, hatte noch keine Probleme. Einmal zudrücken und es ist gut. Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört ist die Breite der Flexonit Hülsen, dürften für meinen Geschmack ein wenig breiter sein.


----------

